# Faxproblem mit Brother MFC-235C



## Doreen86 (9. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe mir gestern ein Kombigerät von Brother (MFC-235C) gekauft und möchte, dass es als seperates Faxgerät läuft - undabhängig von meinem analogen Telefongerät. Dafür habe ich das Telefon an der DSL-Starterbox in die mittlere Buchse (Leitung1) und das Fax in die rechte Buchse (Leitung2) gesteckt. Beiden Leitungen habe ich dann via MSN je eine Telefonnummer zugewiesen.

Ergebnis: Auf Leitung 1 funktioniert alles super. Das Telefon klingelt unabhängig vom Faxgerät. Auf Leitung 2 habe ich aber folgendes Problem: Kommt dort ein Fax an, erkennt das Faxgerät das zwar und empfängt dieses dann auch. Allerdings klingelt das Telefon vorher einmal. Prinzipiell nicht weiter tragisch. In der Nacht hat es mich aber ein wenig gestört. Woran könnte das liegen?

Das Faxgerät ist übrigens im Empfangsmodus auf "nur Fax" eingestellt.

Schon mal vielen Dank + liebe Grüße!
Doreen


----------



## PC Heini (9. Februar 2008)

Geh mal in den Fachhandel und schau Dich nach DSL Filtern um. Glaube, dass die so heissen. Lass Dich auch in dem Fachgeschäft beraten.


----------

